# general How is everyone doing CBT and HT people



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I had an ISP issue for a couple days and my log on time was limited.I also start new threads like this so people aren't reading old ones or others upsets and hope people have thrown into the well any upsets from the past, so there are no reminders and we can move on and progress.But would like to hear from everyone.Popeye I am also wondering how your doing know and KV and Luna also, just off the top of my head as I no there were some bad bugs and issues there.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric







Well I can honestly say that i can't remember when I have felt this good. I have decided to return to australia and am so looking forward to it. I'm a bit scared about have to set up, make new friends and look for a new job but it is also very exciting! I have got such a different attitude now towards myself, in fact shock horror







i think i am begining to like myself! I no longer get angry at myself for things i can't control, my stress levels are way down and as a result I don't have as many bad IBS days. In fact tonight i was telling myself off over something small and then the new linda spoke! oh forget about it it's not worth thinking about or getting stressed about! I am still seeing a therapist as there is something I want to deal with before i return home. I am also coming off the anti-dep. i was on for anxiety, should be off them totally within 3 weeks.When i think back in april last year when i joined this bb, anxiety and ibs was controlling my life, now i am in control! Eric, thank you so much for your continued support.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Not so bad. IBS has been ok recently so i'm not complaining. Still very tired though unfortunately.Have had a wicked weekend actually! Very productive. But am exhausted from it. Have to do it all over again in a month! Ugh! But well worth seeing the smilesd on thr kids faces when they win!Sorry, being quite vague. Will go into detail later.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey! I'm on Day 50 today! WOo hoo! Half way there! Finally! After a false start and a few dramas! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Kind of mixed right now. I'm still recovering from the flu from a couple of weeks ago. My IBS is acting up - alternating C and D. On the good side though, I was able to drive home without any incidents after getrting very sick at the restaurant. I forced myself to relax, especially while at traffic lights. I think just knowing I could have this kind of control helped a lot. I'm now trying to aggressively fix the IBS with fiber, calcium and magnesium balance (I alternate C/D so it's getting that balance back that's tough after being sick).Keeping up with the tapes. I'm on day 24 I think. I love that floaty feeling I get while listening.Nancy


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My gut still hasn't been as good since I'm still kinda sick. I'm done with my antibiotics but still sick. Not as bad as before, but still really tired and stuff. I've had some D episodes. Last night I made the mistake of eating "just a bite or two" of some yummy cheesecake. I ate the whole piece, and less than an hour later, the D hit. Another factor that was far from my mind at the time was that earlier in the evening I had found out my terminally ill cousin had died. I suppose my subconscious might have been thinking about it a little, but I think it was the food. It was a relief in many respects to hear that her suffering was over. It seems like it takes a little more to bring on D, and I can hold off an attack for longer, but I haven't been having the success I was having a month or so ago. I do seem to be improving again though.Now I have to decide whether to go to my cousin's funeral this week. I don't want to not go and regret it, but I know it will be an extremely difficult experience. And it's a few hours away by car. (What do I do if D hits during the graveside service???)P.S. I called the dr's office Friday morning to see if I needed to come back in since I was still sick, or what. He didn't call me back til right before they closed for the weekend, and I wasn't home. I wonder if they'll want to test me for mono since I've been so tired.Thanks for checking with us eric!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, good to hear I know you have been active of late and some of this is distraction from our ibss and troubles and that can go a very long way, believe me. Keep at it.nmwinter, thanks for the update. The bug has played a role but its early for you and mixed is not a bad thing as opposed to bad. LOLHistimine from the flu and flora changes and such can last a while even after the sympotms start to fade.Glad to hear about the drive this gets easier to do in time.This is an important comment and glad it came form you.







This is one part of HT of many. Part coping skills.







It will get much easier for you when your done you maybe very surprized at how much control you can get."I forced myself to relax, especially while at traffic lights. I think just knowing I could have this kind of control helped a lot. "I totally understand the balance issue it is a most important comment in IBS. Careful with aggresive go slow so the body can adjust tback to everything. Hope you feel better soon. The bug was a setback but it is just that.Luna, sorry to hear about your cousin's funeral this week. I am sure thats hard on you.The antibiotics will still take a while to leave the body and for flora to be restored. Time is the thing.On the cheesecake the guilt of eating it can be as bad as the contents so try to be happy when you eat it even if you think it may cause symptoms.







The funeral issue is big and I would imagnie on your mind at different levels. My advise is to go and prepare beforehand. Hopefully though if you feel better from the flu though. Hope the doc can help you there."What do I do if D hits during the graveside service?"Luna, try to monitor when you make these comments and I even understand it and why you made it as its a concern. But the actual worry beforehand and projection can make it a reality just by the thought. There is no knowing what will happen in the future and the actual event. The distraction away from your gut and of being there may keep you from having an attack. Staying home may make you feel guilty and upset your gut.Again I am really sorry about your cousin and its a tough position your in. Goodluck with it no matter what you choose.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't think I had cheesecake guilt... I was only going to eat a few bites because I know I'm treading on thin ice with more than a few bites of something with so much dairy that is that rich. I thought for a while that I would be OK, that I had taken enough lactaid and that would do the trick.. it wasn't as bad an episode as I've gotten before, like from the forbidden ICE CREAM.I am trying not to think about what-ifs this week. I know from experience that often worries will turn into self-fulfilling prophecies... that statement here was my first (conscious, at least) thought of that. And I'll stop thinking of it.My mom thinks it might be better for me not to go, because I am still getting over being sick, and it will make for a busy, much more stressful week if I go.I had a D attack tonight.







It might have been the Immodium from Saturday night wearing off, plus some extra stress yesterday, and some athletic activity (for the first time in a while, unfortunately) today. I was trying to take a relaxing bath, and the D hit soon after I got in the tub. Had to hop out a few times, then gave up. It was all I could do to get the soap suds out of my hair and move a couple of feet to the toilet in time! It was funny that it struck there, because I find baths/showers to be very relaxing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luna, good no cheesecake guilt, it is surprizing though the guilt that can be associated with food, but forgot the lactose problem.







"I am trying not to think about what-ifs this week. I know from experience that often worries will turn into self-fulfilling prophecies... that statement here was my first (conscious, at least) thought of that. And I'll stop thinking of it.Great







One of those things to watch out for and sometimes we forget and have to catch ourselves on it and remind ourselves its the future.I am sure you'll make the right decission and sounds like you have a nice mom who cares for you and is looking out for you.







Soory about the tub problem.If you excersise and then you relax in the shower it can put your gut into relax mode also and makes you go if you have to. Its a good thing to learn and can really help to learn about parasympathetic and sympathetic digestion modes, it can help to explain somethings as far as symptoms go and patterns.Hope you feel better Luna and get over the bug and low feeling.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok eric, I promised.







I am happy to tell you I am doing really good; phisically that is. Oh, mentally too but there seems to be a change for me in my job and that is something I do not want to go through... again.







I do not know if you know but I work across the street. Plus another change of schools will really get me dissapointed. I am working my butt off (can I write that?) and maybe it is for nothing. Oh well... The good thing is that I am not worrying as much as I used to. I think I will just save some money and forget about it. I say this movie (Seven Years in Tibet)and at one point the little Dalai Lama said that if a problem has a solution you should not worry; there is a solution anyway. And if a problem does not have a solution, you should not worry either; no solution anyway. (Oh, all of a sudden I feel smart







). The actual words in the movie were not those ones, but the meaning is something like that. That was a powerful message, I liked it.What else? Oh yes, D only one time because I went to Pizza Hut. Stubborn me going to places I should not.







Other than that everything has been really good. I have a question though: what is the normal frequency of BM? I know this varies from person to person, but the change is very noticeable; I was just wondering.Oh, last thing. I think I am listening to sides 5 and 6 very often as I am falling asleep. Is there a problem in that? Plus, I have been missing some listenings because I am feeling very tired lately and I just fall asleep before I think I will. I have gone back a little to compensate.Thanks for asking eric.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Ericoing great! I'm on day 29 of Towards Inner Peace and having a lot of fun with it. It's taught be how to relax so much that I don't need my nap on the weekends.







(Although lazing around is always fun, too.)I haven't been able to decide which track I like best yet. From the original IBS Audio program I like the star one, and use it on my own quite a bit (without the CD). I never get all the way through though, because I put myself to sleep. JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

As for me, life is all up and down right now. Last week was good, this week not so good. I have bronchitis, started antibiotics yesterday. My stomach has been hurting pretty bad, very upset. The doctor says it is all the drainage upsetting it. I hope she's right. Then if I can nix the drainage, I can nix the stomachache! Anyway, I was very depressed yesterday. It seems like as soon as I start feeling hope that I will actually feel good for a change (and it will last longer than a few days), I get slammed with another episode of feeling crappy (no pun intended).Basically, at this point I am just hanging in there. I know the antibiotics won't do me any favors and I am prepared for that possibility. I just want to feel GOOD for more than a few day at a time! I am on Day 75 (approx.) and I have noticed the good days, what few of them there are, are VERY good. But, I have also noticed that the bad days, all too many of them, almost seem to be worse than ever. I am now trying very hard to convince myself that I will have success, I will feel good more than bad, all I have to do is hang in there and let the tapes do their magic. I want to LIVE, not just merely exist. Right now, it's all I can do to just exist.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Argh. Getting a migraine. Nothing to do with my IBS just something I get every couple of months. I guess my blood sugar got too low. It's coming on fast and I think it'll be a bad one - I have an aura and it's on both sides (I can see up top but that's fading fast so I better hurry this message). Usually its only on one side but not this time. Sorry for whining but I could use good thoughts sent my way.ciaonancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I was actually in my car today and thought about this thread and realized I did not say how wonerful I think things are going with you congradulations on your successes. Its not always an easy road but in the long run pays off. I am thrilled for you at the progress your making.







I am so glad your feeling better.Zay, you are doing fine no problem things are working out why change them.I like the quote and heard one to about a musical string, if its tuned to tight it snaps and to lose it won't play, its the balanced in between string.The noraml frequency does very but, here is some info on this,""Pain is a sensation that our language doesnï¿½t have many synonyms for," agreed Dr. Alpers. "In addition, visceral painï¿½as opposed to somatic painï¿½is vaguely felt over many dermatomes," which contributes to patientsï¿½ difficulties in describing it, he said. Thus, it can be difficult for physicians to encourage patients to describe their symptoms accurately without putting words in their mouths. Similar problems arise when patients and physicians attempt to communicate about disturbed patterns of defecation. "It is almost a given in my experience that when patients say ï¿½diarrheaï¿½ or ï¿½constipationï¿½ they mean something different than what the physician means," said Dr. Alpers. "For example, patients who say they are constipated often mean they move their bowels every day but they have a hard time getting the bowel movement out, or they feel discomfort and an urgency after some movement comes out. They do not always mean that they donï¿½t move their bowels every day," he said. It is important to clarify what patients mean by "diarrhea" or "constipation" because "stool frequency is clearly an important aspect of this condition," said Dr. Ehrenpreis. For a diagnosis of IBS to be made, bowel movements must occur either more or less frequently than normal, he pointed out. "Tell us what you mean by normal," requested Dr. Goldstein. Dr. Gerson interjected that "population studies have defined normal as anywhere from three bowel movements a day to three bowel movements a week, so I use that as a criterion for normal frequency."(10) He cautioned that "thereï¿½s often not a good correlation between frequency and consistency," such that a person complaining of diarrhea may be having six bowel movements per day that consist of small, hard pellets of stool, rather than the loose stools usually expected with diarrhea. "For a practicing physician on the front lines, doesnï¿½t ï¿½abnormalï¿½ really mean a change from what the patientï¿½s normal baseline is?" asked Dr. Goldstein. "Change is something thatï¿½s more important in older patients, in whom a change can indicate a significant organic lesion," responded Dr. Gerson. "However, most patients with IBS have had abnormal bowel patterns for years. Some may alternate between constipation and diarrhea, but usually thereï¿½s a pretty long history of abnormality in these patients," rather than a recent change from some consistent baseline." http://www.medicalcrossfire.com/debate_arc.../nov_00/IBS.htm I hope the change is noticible for the better? It sounds as if things are going very well for you. keep us posted and continued success to you.Jean, great you like the new one I do too. I stopped though for a bit for my own reasons and am picking it back up as soon as I can as I am finding it very benefical to my own experiences and work with HT. Glad that one is working out for you.also, not sure if I personally have favs as I like them all really. I like the well to through things in. Continued success to you Jean.Mike your awesome.Lauralee, soory to hear about the bug and the antibiotics, they have a good chance of effecting your IBS but I hope not for you sake. Just continue down the path, it may set you back some and this is something just to know. AZ, didn't start improving for a while after the tapes so hang on as it has been that way for a few people. Continue, to work on those good days you have and take notice of them and why you feel that way and they will get fewer and farther in between. This is in part the mind armies here. You have taken the right atitutde and there is no reason wwhy you should not succeed.I do hope you feel better soon though I have had that before a few times an that got even more complicated. This may mess with you some. The HT may also help the severity of it also some.keep us posted how you feeling during these stages.Nancy, sorry to hear your having a migrane and I hope that goes away soon. From the very few I have had they can be liike IBS of the head, sometimes to lie downn and have no noise was like some of my old IBS attacks where I could have no external stimulis without it aggravating every nerve in my body.I hope it is relieved quickly for you Nancy. feel better soon and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, I have done something very silly tonight! Grrr...I was in my bathroom on the phone (its the only place i have a signal)! When my computer beeped. I ran to see what it was and i hit my toe against the door frame! Talk about ouch! Ugh! It still hurts and i can't put my foot in the shoe properly.I had some random nose bleed in the middle of the night, which frightened me. I have never had nose bleeds before, like once. I hate the taste of blood. It was 3 am. I thought for a while i might have been dreaming it. My stomach still feels weird (i was thowing up this morning, taste of blood, gross!) So all in all a pretty crappy day.I'm getting REALLY frustrated with the tiredness thing. But i'm trying not to let it bring me down. Although i still feel like i don't have the energy to do anything. i am forcing myself do do stuff when my body is saying "Sleep". I would do NOTHING if i went to sleep when i was tired.Anyway. Hopefully all will right itself soon. Thats me, ever the optimist. I'm determined NOT to get myself depressed over all this. Hmpf.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

eric, I do not have pain or problem when going. I am just not going as much but last night I was making an effort to remember when had been the last time and it had been that same day, during lunch. I guess I am not paying attention as I used to and that is why I think I have not gone for days when actually I have. That is good, right? This is obviously not the most important thing on my mind.







Finally! Today was stressful and I really wanted to take my purse and leave work. I do not see things getting better, but I am not going crazy over it. I went to the movies; I will just let others get crazy for me.







I liked the string quote.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, you feeling any better? Has the doctor gotten back to you on any of the tests?Zay, "This is obviously not the most important thing on my mind. Finally! "This is very good and you should notice continued improvement.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No, haven't done any tests yet. Reasons for this 1) I'm a wimp.2) I'm a wimp.3) I'm quite worried about what they might find in my blood. Probably nothing but i ALWAYS worry about blood tests. Its worse than donating blood. The needle jolts when they change the tubes over. Yuk.4) I'm a wimp.Apart from still being tired I guess i'm ok. I didn't, as you can see make it to my lecture at 9am. My alarm when off and my head said, quick! Get up! Move it! But the rest of me told my brain to F*** off. I had the WEIRDEST dream and it freaked me out. Really horrible. In my dream i was crying. It was disturbing. Something to do with aliens. LOL. Seems silly now. Also, last night i was woken up with that horrible stomach pain again. But it didn't last for too long. But i couldn't sleep while it was there and i thought i might vomit. BUt i didn't. Yet again. I wonder what it is.I can't seem to make it into chat anymore. I fall alseep straight away now. but i sleep ALL the time. My flat mates come in and out all day thinking that im not in. Then i'll emerge about 6pm and they'll be shocked. "I thought you'd gone out!" Oh well. My philosophy before was that if my body want to sleep then i should sleep. But if i did that i would sleep ALL the time.Spliff


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Spliff,Sorry to hear your still having problems with tiredness and lethargy. I don't want to be a nag but get along to the doctors for those blood tests because the sooner you get it done the sooner you can find out what is going on and treat it. The tests are pretty much routine and I'm sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about on that score - with any luck it could be something easy to fix. If it helps get a friend to go along with you.I can totally identify with the frustration you feel, as you know I've been there and bought the T-shirt!







Hang in there!  Eric,I'm doing fine on the IBS front, it is very rare now for me to react to food even diary products in moderation...and I rarely ever get a twinge compared to being in constant pain a year ago.I'm hanging in there with the SAD, spending plenty of time enjoying walks in the country with my in-laws dog which is very therapeutic for me.Some early spring flowers have poked there heads above ground which is always lovely - there telling me sunshine is on its way







Clair


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Spliff,Don't make me have to travel all the way to London in order to get you to submit to a simple blood test!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK, It bugs me when people keep going on about blood tests to me! I was TOLD to wait a couple weeks beofre having them. Otherwise they would be inaccurate because of recent blood donation!Sorry, a bit tempramental at the moment. Forgive me.


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Eric and all...I'm up to day 49 of the HT tapes, and still loving every minute of them. For the last 10 days or so, I've been a bit C, if anything (which is actually a *very* refreshing change, as its' always been the D that's the problem). Hey, i can't remember the last time I took any immodium either







... and i've now stopped taking the calcium too. Even had a curry and beers last week with no ill effects. It's all rather disconserting! but i'm enjoying it! here's hoping this continues - is this just too good to be true?







kate







x


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, I thought you just went to the doc's about somethings? Hopefully in chat tonight I can talk to you about testing.Clair, glad to hear your doing well still.







Spring is on the way and it should make you feel a whole lot better and so you know I can't wait.







Kv, really good to hear, your going to do well with all this trust me.







keep us posted.







Its really strange to get results from tapes and not meds isn't it? But it is working on some root issues in IBS.







Stick with it and glad your enjoying them.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have to post this. I already told Marilyn but I feel like I have to tell the whole world!







Last night was my first Imodium free concert in years! I am so happy for it. Small victory with a huge effect on my selfsteem.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah Zay!!!!!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

zayaka26 Congratulations! I can only imagine how good that must feel!!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, thats great to hear and every small victory is remembered by the brain and counts.







Really good to hear Zay and congradulations.







Keep at it.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm back to doing good again.







But I have to attribute it to going back on the Ibsacol & calcium.







I don't really mind being on them - I just wanted the tapes to completely fix me up, like they did for Norb.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Yes, it felt really good. Thanks.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm doing OK, I guess. Almost risked it and went to a job interview without Immodium today, but decided to play it safe and took one when I left. I've had a few interviews lately, so hopefully <crossing fingers, toes, etc.!> I'll have a job someplace soon!I'm still struggling to regain my energy, but it's slowly getting better.And I'm wondering, if I'm having really soft BMs, but on a kinda regular schedule, is that D or is it nearing normal? I keep having these BMs in the morning that have some urgency but not extreme and they are soft, sometimes REALLY soft. But this is better than really soft or liquid all day. I guess I'm wondering if this will become kind of "normal" for me, at least for a while, or will I ever get a normal stool?? I do get them once in a blue moon, and had them on Lotronex, and also before the IBS was as bad had them sometimes... I know my body is cable of producing poop that is dark brown and formed and not THAT stinky and doesn't burn or make a mess on my butt.Sorry to get so gross there...Anyhow, I forget where I am, numberwise, in the tapes. I may have missed a day...got all mixed up amidst a bunch of session 5s about what day I was on, but if I'm off by a day, it's not that bad, right?? I think it's session 5 tonight, then 6 for the first time is tomorrow I think! It's kind of exciting to hear a new session


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ltl, I would have personally added one back at a time to see what what doing what? Just fyiDon't worry about this, some people have combination that work for them. The HT also will continue to work but keep at it so you know. Its good your at where you at right now and better then before, and you can't move backwards after the HT really. The more days you feel good the more momentum it caries with it and the more days you will continue to feel well. Although a set back can be a shock sometimes after feeling well for a period of time.Are you done or almost Done LTL?Luna, glad your starting to feel better those bugs can last a while and make you very tired.Fingers crossed for you on the job interviews and do whatever it takes to make yourseelf comfortable for sure before hand.







Thhe stool issue sounds okay and actually better. Everyone is different in their patterns for sure. I swear after thirty years I could not tell you what normal is, but mine has improved greatly, less d, sometimes a little c, and a host of other symptoms less bothersome. I guess that maybe part of the picture really is going to the bathroom less bothersome. It sounds like the pattern is changing for you and changing really for the better.No problem you missed a day like that and your back on the right liustening schedule. Enjoy the new sessions.







As you begin to feel over the bug, less tired and stress form job hunting things will look up for you I believe.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiI'm doing much better. I think my system is getting better after being knocked out of whack a few weeks ago by the flu. Still keeping my fingers crossed and watching my fiber, calcium and magnesium. And I'm so proud of myself for making it to the gym yesterday after being away for months!







I'm on day 35 of the tapes and really enjoying them. I know it's too early to see an effect on the IBS per se, but the relaxation benefits are definitely there.Luna - good luck on your interviews. Eric - you always ask how we're doing. What about you?nancy


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,I've been done for almost a month - it'll be a month on the 8th. Yesterday I actually drank a coke with no ill effects ('cept I couldn't sleep until after 1 am).I do expect that the HT will continue to work. I still listen to recordings when I can & am looking forward to starting the next set in a month or two.







But I do wonder how I will know if it has progressed? Maybe go off the OTCs occasionally or reduce the dosage? Just a thought.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi Eric







I havent been to this board for a while, I've been really busy- IBS is tolerable but still there (alternates between C and D but not much D which is good). I just got the inner peace tapes and am looking forward to starting them, I need help relaxing sometimes and KNOW they will help. Hope things are well with you, take care


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I got the job! The one I really wanted!





















It will be a good boost to my self-confidence to have a JOB, plus ease some money stress. I've still got stress right now because of some snags in wedding plans, but having the job search stress lifted is great!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Things are looking up!







Nancy, good to hear, as you start to feel better you can think better and more positive it seems.Glad your finding them relaxing and still early but you will see benefits for sure. As I see more people do it I am getting better at recgonizing signs of recovery.







Also thanks for asking about me. I am doing well, I had some slight rectal sensitivity for a few days but it is dissapperaing again. That is I feel, a very annoying symptom and I am glad is disappearing. Comes and goes sometimes although a lot less frequently now. Still no severe pain attacks in a very long time as opposed to almost everyday and I thank my luckie stars for that and Mike constantly.stay well nancy.







LTL, your doing well and progression sometimes can be hard to measure, except for general well being as opposed IBS control of you. One part of this is do you feel more in control then your IBS controling you. This will progress also.It may be worth your while to go off the otcs once in a while as some of taking meds is mental as well and it can take time to be able to trust yourself to make it and do things with out them.Then of course they also may help and doing them one at a time slowly may give clues to what is and is not really helping. Nor are either of those two things a problem to take really.let me know how things progress with you. Its good to do a few refreshers on the tapes once in a while too, to keep the flow going.







Nancycat, thanks for posting and good to see you.Not much d is good.







Try to visualize as much as posssible a balance between your gut and brain and try to achieve an inner calm between the two as if your whole body was one and calm. It takes practice but I have found it very effective and you and I share a lot in our symptoms. Thanks for posting and don't be a stranger and enjoy towards inner peace and give us some feedback on how you progress with that.







Woo Hoo Luna!!! Congradulations and things are looking up.







Stress is stress will always have it, its just how we learn to deal with it for the most part.With some of these things lifted it will make you feel better. Again congradulations.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Hi, Eric-- finished the tapes two days ago and thought I'd give a brief update. My IBS is pain predominant, I've had it for 20+ years. Three or four (now!) years ago I started having this cramping up in the afternoons (prior to that I could just go in the morning (or NOT, sometimes)and be through with it for the day except of course for the pain) and having to rush home from work. Got into this pattern, also developed fairly consistent loose stool and with that more cramping. You advised tapes. I did them and enjoyed them, but right NOW I really don't feel any different....back around days 30-40 I got almost constipated...a real slowdown to 3 BM's per week after my twice a day routine, and constant pain. The pain went away, and around days 60-70 I started to feel normal--- one BM per day, no pain. Wow! I am still encouraged that the hypno had SOME effect, and I think it shows me a way I might persue.....I had about 3 good weeks, then the bm's started back being 2X per day, and turned from formed to unformed, the cramping came back, and that's where I am now. I was in constant pain again up to last week, now it comes and goes. Would like to go back to the tapes and do especially side 2, as that's the only one that I really feel 'hypnotized' me; also side 4, the star flakes, I did start to feel my body with my mind, limbs but not torso. What to do? If I should have written this to you on your personal e-mail, let me know. Many, many thanks for being there.ALso, please give your personal e-mail address if you don't mind.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

karoe, from reading your post it seem like it made some changes. However, it seems like you may need to still keep going a little more. Try stopping for one week and don't listen and then after that week go ahead and listen to sides two and four for another week to two weeks.Somehow I think your still on the edge somewhat and more improvements are still obtainable.The fact you have noticed somethings are important and with more time and practice at this I really believe you'll be able to get more out of this. It should continue to work for you and you have only been done two days. When you feel pain try to put yourself in HT mode and visualize the star flake on your own just for a bit and see how that goes, okay.Azmom, had benefits a ways (months) after she was done and so have some others.Let me know what you think about this and then after a couple weeks let me know how your doing again with that plan in mind.my email is falcon###webpotential.com so you have it.No problem posting here at all.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Thanks for your advice, Eric. I'll wait a week and then try sides 2 & 4 for a while. Really appreciate your input.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:I'm doing really well! I'm just finishing "Towards Inner Peace" and feel fantastic. I'm sleeping much better, also.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am going through a stage of feeling restless all the time. Like i need to find something to do with myself all the time.Hmmm. If i could i would watch TV all day. But the signal is very bad and it flickers all the time. Eqully as frustrating.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have missed my sessions for six straight days.







I have no excuse, I know. It is just that the CD player is out of batteries and I keep forgetting to buy some.On the good side: yesterday I went on a looooong trip searching for a pub to which I was invited to. I did not know it was so far away! The good thing is that the trip was fun and the thought of being around the mountains and lost in the middle of nowhere was not stressful; in fact, it did not enter my mind. It helped that I was with my boyfriend and we were talking the whole time. Oh yes, once I got there the place was empty and there was no band and no party at all. Anyway, we stayed and played some pool and got a little bit drunk, then went to Denny's and broke my diet in the worst way possible. And here I am lamenting myself that probably tomorrow I will have to do some extra workout at the gym... but hey! No D at all; not from the trip, not from the food at Denny's and not from the beer!!!


----------

